# New Art Work



## paint it black

Here is some of my latest artwork. 











































































































check out my website. have a for sale section on there.

www.iamwaseone.com


----------



## texasislandboy

Those are really cool! What are the sizes on the red fish ones? I just bought a bay front condo and could use some art for it.


----------



## paint it black

> Those are really cool! What are the sizes on the red fish ones? I just bought a bay front condo and could use some art for it.



the rectangle ones (black/white/red) and the other one that's orange are 7x14". the big orange one of the tails is 16x20"


----------



## paint it black




----------



## iMacattack

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## Creek Runner

Really cool man! You do any custom work or request I should say as all of it is custom.


----------



## paint it black

> Really cool man! You do any custom work or request I should say as all of it is custom.


thanks! Yes I do.


----------



## Creek Runner

Shoot me your email, I want to send you a picture to give you an idea of what I want.

Those things are sweet!


----------



## paint it black

[email protected]

thanks!



> Shoot me your email, I want to send you a picture to give you an idea of what I want.
> 
> Those things are sweet!


----------



## Guest

Nice Art, but when do you have time for the "Chicas"!


----------



## Creek Runner

> [email protected]
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot me your email, I want to send you a picture to give you an idea of what I want.
> 
> Those things are sweet!
Click to expand...

You have mail!


----------



## paint it black

> Nice Art, but when do you have time for the "Chicas"!


When it matters, in bed. Lol


----------



## Pelican

Wow man. Thats good ish. That is unique stuff. Kind of an urban spin on something that has never had an urban spin put on it. I am all for it and i dig it. I really like the 2 piece redfish piece with random but meaningful text written on it. Is this a hobby or is this what you do professionally?


----------



## Lil_Tate

nice work bro

i really the peacock bass montage (for lack of a better word) on the "sold in the last couple months"

the one on the bottom right with all of the paintings together in the one picture. They are all sick tho.

how much does one like that cost?


----------



## paint it black

> nice work bro
> 
> i really the peacock bass montage (for lack of a better word) on the "sold in the last couple months"
> 
> the one on the bottom right with all of the paintings together in the one picture.  They are all sick tho.
> 
> how much does one like that cost?


those 7x14's go for $125-$150
It all depends how much went into it.


----------



## paint it black

> Wow man.  Thats good ish.  That is unique stuff.  Kind of an urban spin on something that has never had an urban spin put on it.  I am all for it and i dig it.  I really like the 2 piece redfish piece with random but meaningful text written on it.  Is this a hobby or is this what you do professionally?



Thanks, guys. 
They almost all have the random meaningful text on them. One can see them more on some than others, though.

It was a hobby, but I lost my job a month ago and this is now my only means of income.


----------



## paint it black

I'll offer every piece at a discounted price this weekend. In honor of the gallery show I'll be at tomorrow with some of my artwork.


----------



## Flpt

How much for this one?


----------



## paint it black

> How much for this one?


Sold!!!



Here's my latest!
$300!


----------



## paint it black

newest piece


----------



## paint it black

Almost done.... for sale!











Here's my lionfish piece in a gallery.


----------



## Delmer

Man I love that lion fish.... Were you able to grab a flyer from the show for me?


----------



## paint it black

> Man I love that lion fish.... Were you able to grab a flyer from the show for me?


They didn't have anymore flyers. So I got the digital flyer.


----------



## Delmer

That works. Thanks see you when I get back


----------



## paint it black




----------



## Lil_Tate

awesome work bro.


----------



## Net 30

Any full screen shots of the Lionfish?


----------



## paint it black

Honestly, lionfish pics I don't have many. I was a bit drunk off all the free beer at the gallery show, that I didn't take many at all. And the painting has been over there at the gallery since. I might have one somewhere.



Here are some pics of paintings I still have.


----------



## Parrboy

That stuff is fantastic. I'm a new member and and artistic to an extent. Not to that extent, but That's inspiring for sure. You guys have more than just cool boats here!


----------



## paint it black

Here's my latest!

I finally did an offshore.


----------



## paint it black

For Sale


----------

